# My collection



## psychofox

I made another thread here called "my Androctonus collection" about half a year ago, but as I couldn't edit the title of it now, I thought the best would be to make a new thread. 

Thought I could share some old and new pictures from my scorpion collection:






Parabuthus transvaalicus, freshly molted to 5th instar.






Same specimen three to four weeks later.






1.0 P. liosoma






0.1 P. mossambicensis






1.0 P. villosus






0.1 P. pallidus






0.1 P. schlechteri 3rd instar.






P. planicauda 2nd instar.






1.0 P. laevifrons






0.1 Parabuthus sp. This species is either P. schlechteri or P. raudus, hopefully I'll get the ID clear soon.






Centruroides arctimanus around 4th instar.






1.0 Adult animal of the same species.






1.0 C. chiapanensis.






Mating couple of same species.






C. nigrescens 4-5th instar.

I'll post pics of my other species soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn

Nice collection. I'm jealous. Your centruroides are awesome.

John


----------



## Aztek

Centruroides are the best.
It is my goal to have kept one specie of all centruroides before I die

You have many I want.:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## alexi

Woah you have parabuthus collection to envy.  Er wait does P. always stand for parabuthus?  sry for newb question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## psychofox

Thanks a lot all.
Alexi: In this post, P. means Parabuthus. But there are other genuses that starts with the letter P, so it can be an abbreviation of other genus names too. 

I put the full genus name, Parabuthus, under the first picture, and then followed with the abbreviation until I came to a new genus. This is not the correct way to do it, but hopefully people understand it


----------



## psychofox

Centruroides elegans






C. balsasensis






C. hentzi






C. sculpturatus






C. meisei






C. margaritatus






C. infamatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treynok

Very Impressive collection, you have some awesome looking species / genus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DireWolf0384

That is one cool collection. I especially like the Centuroides.


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures:






0.1 Centruroides guanensis






0.1 C. chiapanensis






Rhopalurus garridoi, 3rd instar.






1.1 R. crassicauda






R. pintoi, freshly molted. Sub/adult.






Parabuthus transvaalicus, molting to 3rd instar.






1.0 P. transvaalicus, freshly molted to 6th instar.






P. villosus black morph, freshly molted to 5th instar.






0.1 P. schlechteri, freshly molted to 4th instar.






0.1 P. raudus






Babycurus jacksoni with brood.






1.2 Hottentotta judaicus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista

Beautiful pics, man. I especially like the C. chiapanensis


----------



## andy375hh

Very nice collection :drool:


----------



## Nomadinexile

*Thanks!*

Nice!  Thanks for sharing!  My O my.....   :drool:


----------



## KyuZo

wow, you took some very nice pictures and not to mention a nice selection that you have there.


----------



## Brandelmouche

Beautiful collection. Thank you. :clap:


----------



## Selket

nice pictures and collection. The pictures of them molting are awesome. I really love the Hottentotta Judaicus.


----------



## DireWolf0384

Someday I hope my collection is that impressive! Someday!


----------



## psychofox

A few new pictures:






Rhopalurus garridoi 4th instar






0.1 Uroplectes chubbi, adult and mated






0.1 Parabuthus sp. from Aranos, Namibia


----------



## Lucozade3000

Amazing collection! Awesome! thanx!:worship:


----------



## psychofox

Some more pictures:






Centruroides elegans with 1st instars.







Same female with 2nd instars.






Parabuthus planicauda, 4th instar.






Centruroides limbatus, 5th instar.






Centruroides limbatus, gravid female.






1.0 Parabuthus villosus orange morph, adult. I will put him together with my female this week.






1.0 Androctonus baluchicus, adult.






0.1 Androctonus mauritanicus, freshly molted to adulthood.

EDIT: Wrong name on the P. villosus. It's naturally not a black morph, it's an orange morph.


----------



## Koh_

very nice collections.:clap: 
im so envious now


----------



## MarkG

Amazing collection you got there.


----------



## saxman146

I bet someone is looking forward to the returns that they will recieve from breeding that Oranje Morph of P. Villosus. Huh? Huh? Am I right?!


----------



## psychofox

I own both the male and the female, so all of the offspring will be mine



saxman146 said:


> I bet someone is looking forward to the returns that they will recieve from breeding that Oranje Morph of P. Villosus. Huh? Huh? Am I right?!


----------



## saxman146

Ha Ha. I don't think you understand what I was talking about. I was talking about the $$$. You can't find those specimens anywhere.


----------



## whitewolf

I'm turning green with envy. :drool:


----------



## psychofox

Heh, yeah, I completely misunderstood that one! Well, I'll admit that some extra money will do good on my "scorpion budget" 



saxman146 said:


> Ha Ha. I don't think you understand what I was talking about. I was talking about the $$$. You can't find those specimens anywhere.


----------



## TheAssyrian

WOW, I am absolutely blown away by the species of Androctonus, Centruroides, and Parabuthus represented by your collection! :drool: :drool: :drool: 

This is natural history museum quality. 

If you have any more scorps by all means post em!

Any more Uroplectes?


----------



## DireWolf0384

Too bad those species are not readily available in the US or else I would be buying a lot of the ones hes got in his collection.


----------



## Spider-Spazz

Nice! How long does it take your scorps to molt? Like between molts. A couple of weeks or months like Tarantulas?


----------



## psychofox

How often the scorpions molt depends on many factors. Some species grow very quickly, other slowly. Naturally temps and feeding also play an important role. They also grow quicker at a younger age, and the last few molts can take a while. Under my care, the scorpions generally molt something like this:

Centruroides spp: A molt every 1-3 months until adulthood. The first few molts happen once a month or even more often. I've had a few species of this genus mature in just a little more than half a year. Rhopalurus spp. has until now grown at roughly the same rate.
Parabuthus spp: Generally get to 4th instar in a little more than half a year, then starts slowing down. Some species grow quicker than others, but many species in this genus takes up to two years to mature. 
Androctonus spp. is about the same, but seems a little bit quicker in my experience.
Uroplectes spp. also grow pretty quickly, but I do not have much experience with this genus yet, so I can't say very much here.

Hope this answers your question


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures from my collection:






0.1(?) Rhopalurus bonetti






Centruroides limbatus, freshly molted






1.1 Parabuthus villosus orange morph

TheAssyrian: Thanks a lot for the compliments. I don't have many Uroplectes species yet, but I will take some photos of the ones I've got soon


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures:






Centruroides gracilis ca. 5-6th instar.






Parabuthus liosoma 2nd instar.






0.1 Parabuthus transvaalicus molting to 4th instar.






0.1 Parabuthus raudus.






1.0 Parabuthus villosus 6th instar.






Same scorpion.






And same one once again.






Parabuthus planicauda 4th instar.






0.1 Uroplectes chubbi, gravid.






1.0 Rhopalurus bonetti


----------



## Animalia

very very nice collection. im jealous


----------



## Koh_

nice pics and collections as always.
beautiful Parabuthus villosus and Uroplectes chubbi. 
I've been looking for those u.chubbi for a long long time. never seen them in canadian market. Too bad..


----------



## Frédérick

While looking at your pics i thought to myself ''this guy has to come from Europe'' haha. Such an awesome variety there! congrats!

what are your feeding responses in regard to the feeders you use ( B. lateralis vs B. dubia (i think))?


----------



## Michiel

Hi Psychofox,

The first pic of R.bonetti is indeed a female. 

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## psychofox

Thanks for the kind words all of you 

Frederick: When the scorpions discover the roaches, they take them equally well. But the thing with dubias is that they don't move around a lot, or even dig themselves into the substrate, and thus it often happens that they stay in the scorpion enclosure for a long time without the scorpion noticing them. Because of this, I prefer the lateralis. If my lateralis colony only was big enough to enable me to feed 200 of them a week, I wouldn't keep dubias

Michiel, thanks. I figured this too. But I was rather confused at first when I got them, because the adult males didn't have the widened metasoma segments that I thought was charachteristic for the entire genus. So I didn't know whether I sexed them correctly or not.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Very nice collection . I too am jealous .


----------



## lester

Very Impressive collection


----------



## psychofox

Thanks for the compliments.

A few new pictures:






0.1 Parabuthus liosoma freshly molted to 3rd instar.






Parabuthus planicauda freshly molted to 4th instar.






Same specimen putting a final sting in its first meal after the molt.






0.1 Parabuthus villosus typical 6th instar.






0.1 Parabuthus schlechteri freshly molted to 5th instar.






1.0 Uroplectes triangulifer.






0.1 Centruroides limbatus 6th instar.


----------



## Koh_

beautiful scorpions and pictures as always.


----------



## MiGZ

nice collection there, it only made me drool :drool: 
i envy your collection

by the way, how often do you feed your scorpions?

i really have feeding problems on my scorpions, sometimes they dont want to eat what i give them especially b.dubias


----------



## rd_07

Parabuthus planicauda 
i'll put this in my #1 want to get list!


----------



## GiX

Very nice collection and photos :clap:


----------



## psychofox

migzvalenciano: I feed once a week. All the scorpions don't eat every time, but normally they do. Dubias can be tricky to feed with because they move very little, and thus the scorpions have trouble finding them. But once they move, my scorpions eat them just as well as any other feeding item.

A new picture:






Uroplectes chubbi with a small brood. Gestation period about 4 months.


----------



## Koh_

beautiful Uroplectes chubbi .
congratuls! 
those are one of the most beautiful scorpions in my opinion.
its like jerwels!


----------



## H. laoticus

Koh_ said:


> beautiful Uroplectes chubbi .
> congratuls!
> those are one of the most beautiful scorpions in my opinion.
> its like jerwels!


wow, I agree.  And 4 month gestation? awesome


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures:






0.1 Parabuthus villosus orange, gravid.






0.1 Parabuthus villosus typical, 4th instar.






1.0 Parabuthus villosus typical, freshly molted to adult.






0.0.1 Parabuthus planicauda, 4th instar.






0.1 Parabuthus planicauda, subadult (5th instar).






0.1 Parabuthus schlechteri, 3rd instar.






0.1 Uroplectes chubbi, gravid.






1.0 Uroplectes pilosus, a few weeks after a molt.






And finally some specimens from my Rhopalurus junceus group.


----------



## dtasrt_lk

wow you have some awesome scorpions. nice pics too


----------



## GiX

Again nice photos and scorpions :worship:


----------



## AzJohn

Very nice collection. I love seeing species I cann't get easily in the US.


John


----------



## venomshock

love the C. chiapanensis. where did you get it? very cool..:clap:


----------



## psychofox

A couple of new pics. Poor pictures, but the event was special so I thought I'd share anyway. 

Parabuthus raudus light morph mating:













The mating was very quick, and that's part of the reason the pics got so bad. But I'm very happy with the mating, and hopefully the female will give birth in not too distant future.


----------



## MyFirstScorp

beautiful...Uroplectes chubbi. i want one!!:drool:


----------



## SixShot666

WHOA!!!  Awesome collection you have there!!! :clap::clap::clap:
How many different species of scorpions do you have???


----------



## psychofox

Thanks for the compliments.
I keep around 50 scorpion species at the moment.


----------



## Frédérick

what is the temp you keep them at? also, did you ever owned Mesobuthus martensii? I want to know the gestation period of these and their natural cycling....

I'm happy you are posting, excellent pictures and very nice collection! :worship:


----------



## psychofox

I keep growing specimens and gravid females of most species at 30-32 degrees Celsius in the daytime, with a little drop at night. Adult males are kept a bit colder. 

I've never owned M. martensii, so I can't say anything about them.


----------



## Nomadinexile

Thank you for the pics, I didn't realize the color variance in Villosus.  That and I love the Uroplectes.  Thank you.  :worship:


----------



## megabytex3

Awsome collection...:worship::worship::worship:...Im so envious of you man...especially your parabuthus collection, they're pretty neat...do you have a wife or something? are they not mad or irritated at your big collection?well, just asking...


----------



## SixShot666

The Parabuthus planicauda and Uroplectes pilosus look absolutely AMAZING!!!   I wonder is it even possible to get these species here in the states?!?!? :?


----------



## SixShot666

psychofox said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> I keep around 50 scorpion species at the moment.


Once again GREAT collection you have there and thank you for uploading these pictures.


----------



## psychofox

Thanks for the compliments all

I don't think that either P. planicauda or U. pilosus are available in the US. And yes, I do have a wife actually She's not particularly happy about the scorpion hobby, but she accepts it


----------



## jayefbe

Beautiful scorpions.  Why is it that the only Parabuthus available in the states are the ugly ones?  I had no idea how variable that genus could be.


----------



## Koh_

jayefbe said:


> Beautiful scorpions.  Why is it that the only Parabuthus available in the states are the ugly ones?  I had no idea how variable that genus could be.


are you talking about liosoma and transvalicus are ugly ? hope you are not because those are my favorites. i don't think they are ugly at all.


----------



## jayefbe

Koh_ said:


> are you talking about liosoma and transvalicus are ugly ? hope you are not because those are my favorites. i don't think they are ugly at all.


I was being a little tongue in cheek with my comment, but while I don't think transvaalicus and liosoma are ugly species, there are a number of Parabuthus I would rate higher than them.  Merely pointing out, as has already been done over and over again, how abysmal the selection is here compared to Europe.


----------



## psychofox

A few new pictures from the last couple of months:






1.0 Parabuths transvaalicus freshly molted to 6th instar.






0.1 Parabuthus planicauda fresly molted to 6th instar (adult).






Parabuthus villosus black morph mating.






Same couple.






0.1 Uroplectes chubbi.


----------



## SixShot666

The more I see the Parabuthus planicauda the more badly I wish that some of your Parabuthus species were readily available here in the states.


----------



## tabor

man, this makes me salivate and miss my collection. very nice though man. very nice. reminds me of why i love this hobby


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures:






0.1 Nebo whitei






Parabuthus planicauda mating






0.1 Parabuthus capensis






0.1 Parabuthus transvaalicus freshly molted to 7th instar.






0.1 Parabuthus mossambicensis (north Mosambique) 5th instar.






0.1 Uroplectes fischeri adult


----------



## Michiel

Hi Psychofox,

I was reading back in this thread looking at the wonderfull pics. 
The males in all Rhopalurus species have distally widened metasoma's, but the difference is not that big in some species, like in R.bonettii. 
In that species, you can see a lobe-notch combination in the chela, and this is a more easy way to sex them. 
I can send you the following paper if you PM your e-mail, that has pictures that explain this very well. 

_Rediscription of R.abudi (Scorpiones:Buthidae), with first description of the male and first record for mainland Hispaniola. _ Prendini et al 2009 _Journal of Arachnology. _

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## Goon_CH

wow, the nebo whitei is amazing :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## psychofox

Michiel: Thanks a lot, but I've actually already read this paper

Some Norwegian text on most of the pics this time, but species and sexes should be understandable for all, so I think it'll be fine






Parabuthus villosus oranje morph.






Uroplectes fischeri mating.


----------



## squeshy

hehe it's a very nice collection and specially the parabuthus :clap:


----------



## mma316

*Scorp collection!*

You possess a very intriguing collection. I find the Parabuthus transvaalicus to be very alluring!:drool:


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN

nice collection beautiful scorpions


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures from me:






1.1 Uroplectes planimanus






1.0 U. planimanus






0.1 U. planimanus






0.1 Parabuthus capensis






0.1 Parabuthus capensis






0.1 Parabuthus capensis






0.1 Parabuthus villosus black with 1st instars.






A bit closer look at the brood.


----------



## Dessicaria

How beautiful they are!  I miss my buthids now.  I love my great big friendly emperors and my imposing flat-rocks, but I have to say, the buthids were always my favorites.


----------



## psychofox

Uroplectes fischeri black morph






Same species with a small brood.






And an update on the Parabuthus villosus black morph brood. The young are starting to leave mom's back.


----------



## NevularScorpion

WOW they are amazing especially the P capensis :drool:


----------



## sfpearl300z

Such a beautiful collection.  Best of luck with all your breeding projects!


----------



## psychofox

Thanks a lot both of you


----------



## psychofox

A couple of new pictures...






Uroplectes vittatus subadult.






0.1 Parabuthus mossambicensis southern Mozambique/orange morph, 3rd instar.






1.0 Parabuthus stridulus around 4th instar.

More pictures are uploaded to my website: uroplectes.com


----------



## chaoshybrid6

damn... how many babies did the villosus have?


----------



## insect714

From looking at your pics I am curious what types of containers you are using for the housing, some of them look like acrylic containers and I am currently looking for some "nice on the eyes" containers


----------



## psychofox

The P. villosus had around 80 young. 

I have most of my scorpions in regular semi-transparent plastic containers.


----------



## psychofox

Here's a few new pictures from me:






1.0 Uroplectes vittatus.






Uroplectes fischeri black morph 2nd instar.






Uroplectes insignis 3rd instar.






1.0 Parabuthus capensis






Parabuthus capensis mating. I think the female is still subadult, but I am trying just in case.






P. capensis spermatophore.

A few more photos are at my website.


----------



## Michiel

Some awesome pics and species there Richard!  Always wanted to keep P.capensis in the past.....because it was the coolest scorp in Scorpions of South Africa, Leemings' book....


----------



## BAM1082

The Uroplectes fischeri black morph are amazing! 
Wish they were available here.


----------



## AzJohn

Nice collection, and great pictures. I love the Uroplectes. I wish they were available in the US.


----------



## psychofox

Thanks all

Michiel, P. capensis was always my favourite as well, when bought the book 5-6 years ago

A couple of pics I've forgotten:






Uroplectes insignis brood






U. planimanus brood


----------



## psychofox

Some new pictures from this summer:






0.1 Uroplectes insignis 5th instar.






Uroplectes otjimbinguensis 2nd instar.






0.1 Gravid Parabuthus raudus dark morph.






0.1 Parabuthus schlechteri with 2nd instars.






0.1 Parabuthus raudus light morph (South Africa) with 2nd instars.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Yaaay! Great pictures. That U. otjimbinguensis is especially amazing! Keep up the great work, your collection is really growing!


----------



## gromgrom

Love the raudus and the schlechteri. Wish they were in the US. 

Both of my liosoma are showing embryos, and occasionally sunning. Sadly they havent covered their burrows yet


----------



## Michiel

Nice broods Richard! Besides Orthochirus scrobiculosusb negebensis, Uroplectes otjimbinguensis must be the scorpion with the most funny name......


----------



## Ecstasy

Have to love a ton of babies. Nice pictures and congrats.


----------



## neubii18

Loving all of the Parabuthus!


----------



## BAM1082

Wow! 
Large Buthids have HUGE Broods! 

Would love to see some photos as the Parabuthus raudus grow


----------



## psychofox

A couple more of this season's broods:






Parabuthus raudus dark morph with 1st instars.






Parabuthus capensis with 2nd instars.






A group of Parabuthus capensis babies.


----------



## AzJohn

Wow, I always look at this thread with apprecation and envy. I'd love to be able to keep and breed half of what you have. 

Thanks John


----------



## SoHum

Incredible species diversity you've got, i love the uroplectes!


----------



## telepatella

Glad you bumped this. What a collection! Uroplectes! How big do they get as adults?


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Yeah !

Im very happy about your pics...there is another Thread u must push ;-)


----------



## Scorpionluva

Yes indeed a great group of pics from another awesome collection 
Absolutely love Parabuthus Capensis and your many different uroplectes species you have !


----------

